# Welchen Zement im Teich?



## AxelU (8. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich will in meinem Teich, am schmalen Ende, eine kleine Mauer bauen für eine Art Vorbecken, das 2-3 cm höher ist als der Restteich und in dem der Filterzulauf ankommt.

Die wird so ca. 1,5 m lang sein, am Rand ca. 10 cm hoch und in der Mitte ca. 30 cm hoch. Ich könnte da z. B. einfach ein handgeformtes Zementmäuerchen machen und mit Kieselsteinen für die Optik bestücken. Oder ein paar größere Schottersteinen aufeinander bauen rund mit Zement dazwischen stabilisieren.

Womit mache ich diese Mauer am besten? Ganz speziell mit welchem Zement? Die muss nicht 100% dicht sein, weil sie ja mitten im Wasser steht. Aber welcher Zement ist ungiftig für den Teich. Ich habe gegoogelt und eine Menge darüber gelesen. Aber leider auch widersprüchliche Sachen. Von Trasszement bis zu Zement mit Zusatzstoffen zur Wasserfestigkeit, wird da empfohlen.

LG Axel


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Aug. 2018)

Im Wasser nimmt man normalerweise Trasszement. Im Bereich der Wasserlinien und auch etwas darunter kann es dennoch zu Frostschäden kommen.


----------



## troll20 (9. Aug. 2018)

Und wenn du es ganz genau machen magst, dann nimmst einen Mörtel für Naturstein mit Trasszement, und mit der Bezeichnung HsNa.


----------



## ruppi (10. Aug. 2018)

Also ich hab meinen Teich mit normalen Zement gebaut- und ich hab 5 Kubikmeter verbaut.... gibt keine Probleme- lediglich leichte Frostschäden welche sich nicht vermeiden lassen.

Grüße 
Matthias


----------



## AxelU (16. Aug. 2018)

Sorry, hatte einen Computerdefekt und konnte erst jetzt wieder hier her kommen.

Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## AxelU (19. Aug. 2018)

Bisher lagen im Teich 2 große Blockstufen auf einem Zementsockel nebeneinander in ca. 20 cm Abstand. Dahinter kam der Filterauslauf raus und das Wasser strömte zwischen den beiden Stufen in den Rest vom Teich. Nach einigen Jahren fingen aber die Stufen an zuerst ein bisschen, dann immer stärker zu wackeln. Das strömende Wasser hat langsam aber sichern den Sockel unten drunter weck gespült. Zuletzt konnten die Stufen nicht mehr betreten werden und ich habe sie entfernt.

Jemand hat mir erzählt, dass das bei Zement normal wäre. Da müsste man etwas dazu mischen, was den Zement wasserfest macht. Aber was genau konnte er mir auch nicht sagen, vor allem nicht, was für einen Teich unbedenklich ist.

Stimmt das? Ist das bei Zement ohne Zusatz wirklich normal und wenn ja, was muss ich dazu mischen, damit mir das bei meinen Mäuerchen nicht wieder passiert.?


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Aug. 2018)

Hallo AxelU,
um Deine Frage zu beantworten - entweder Mörtel/Beton kaufen, oder das richtige Gemisch (bei Beton: Zement zu Kies/Sand 1:3 bis 1:5) (bzw. Zement/Sand/Löschkalk-Gemisch bei Mörtel) selber herstellen, und ausreichend lange abbinden lassen. Eher nicht exotische Zutaten wie Quarzsand, oder eine einheitliche Körnung bei den Zuschlagstoffen nehmen (das mag für Edelputze auf witterungsgeschützten Fassaden toll sein, aber nicht für Deine Zwecke). Ein reines Bindemittel wie Zement funktioniert nicht als Baustoff.
Wasserfester Mörtel bzw. Beton läßt sich auf verschiedene Weise herstellen, und es gibt sogar DINs, wo das genau beschrieben ist, was geht und was nicht.
Für die praktische Umsetzung würde ich als Laie nicht versuchen, das alles zu verstehen. Ich würde mir beim Bau folgende Fragen stellen (keine Ahnung, ob das jetzt umfassend war):
1 - wie gewährleiste ich ein rissarmes Bauwerk (sprich Schrumpfung/Ausdehnung beim Aushärten)?
2 - wie stelle ich sicher, dass mein Bauwerk ausgehärtet ist, bevor es mit Teichwasser in Berührung kommt?
3 - gibt es an meinem Teich besondere "Stressfaktoren" (niedrige Härte, hoher Alkaligehalt - Aufsalzen)?
Für alle drei Fragen kann ich Dir Empfehlungen geben, die helfen.
1 - erdfeuchter Beton schrumpft am wenigsten. Mörtel immer nach Anleitung anrühren, und vorzeitige Austrocknung unterbinden. Schrumpfrisse oder Dehnungsrisse sind Eintrittspforten für Wasser, das im Winter diese dann weiter "aufsprengen" kann.
2 - Pz-basierter Mörtel/Beton braucht Wochen an der Luft (!), um in Tiefen >10 cm auszuhärten. Trasszement-basierte Bindemittel brauchen ein Mehrfaches länger (das geht dann in die Monate). 
3 - Portlandzement-basierte Produkte basieren primär auf Calciumsilicaten, Trasszement-basierte mehr auf Calciumaluminaten. Letztere brauchen deutlich länger zum Abbinden, sind aber alkalifester und damit gegen Wasser stabiler.
Bei reinem Zement ohne Zusatz glaube ich Dir gern, dass sich Dein Bauwerk aufgelöst hat (Punkt 1 und auch 2 waren nicht erfüllt). 
Bei der aktuellen Witterung ist es wichtig, gemauertes Bauwerk nicht vorzeitig austrocknen zu lassen. Durch nachträgliches Befeuchten sind Minderungen in der Festigkeit/Beständigkeit möglich, also beim Bauen bereits an Folie denken, und Belüftung (CO2!) und Befeuchtung.
Die Aushärtezeiten hören sich erst mal übertrieben an, doch ich kann Dir versichern, dass dies der zweite Fehler ist, den Du beim Bau einer "Wassermauer" machen kannst, und der sich nicht so schnell bemerkbar macht. Nimm das mit dem Feuchthalten sehr ernst und bedenke, dass z. B. sich mit Abdecken durch Folie auch Abbindezeiten verlängern.


----------

